# How long does it take to wean?



## sawfish99 (Apr 24, 2012)

We are weaning 2 doelings (10 weeks old) that we plan to keep.  Right now I have them in what will eventually be the buck pens, away from the doe herd.  They are not too happy about it, but I figure they will get over it soon.  However, our bucklings will be coming home in late May.  For the past 8 weeks they have been locked up separately from momma at night.

How long should I leave the doelings separated before they return to the herd with their mother?  The goal is they don't start nursing when they get back together.


----------



## RPC (Apr 24, 2012)

There is no real time limit. The time depends on your doe, you will have to wait for her to dry up. Some does after a week or two will not let their kids nurse since they are drying up where as other does will and then start up production again. Since we show our kids don't go back with the herd until they are yearlings.


----------



## sawfish99 (Apr 24, 2012)

We are not drying her out.  We want to move to 2 a day milkings.  We are keeping the doelings for the show season and possibly for adding to the milk herd.


----------



## RPC (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh well sorry I only raise boer goats so my mind was not in dairy mode. Well that is new to me and I think weaning will be a while. Since she will be in milk she may just let them keep nursing even if you wait till the end of April to put them back with mom.


----------



## Bedste (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope someone else can help you.  I pull mine and bottle feed.  I feed them everything from their mother especially the colostrum with an hour of birth.  I feed 5 bottles a day for a week and then we go down to three for a week and then just twice a day till they are 8 weeks old.... then 1 bottle every morning for two weeks till they are 10 weeks old.  All the while I have fresh water and kid chow pellets sitting there ready for them to notice and try.  After 10 weeks I just stop all bottles

The first week of life I kept them separated from their mama all together.... but after that...... They were only interested in the bottle and mama just wanted to be milked.... so no one ever tried to nurse and they have been in the pasture together with no problems since .


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 25, 2012)

As far as I know, as long as she is in milk she will let them nurse when you put the kids back with her.  That is a guess on my part, but I would say it is for sure weeks if not months.  

Hopefully someone will read this, that milks and doesn't bottle feed.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 25, 2012)

I would say at least a month, to let them have time to "forget" each other.  Try after a month, and see if it has been long enough. If not, pull them out and try again later.   There's really no set time, and each kid is different.


----------

